

Developer notes on building Halo for Atari 2600  - aresant
http://www.atariage.com/forums/topic/166916-halo-for-the-2600-released-at-cge-download-the-game-here/page__p__2062848#entry2062848

======
aresant
And a link to the flashed version of the game
<http://members.shaw.ca/jeffv/halo2600.html>

